# Weber State University Bass Fishing Team



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Hopefully this is appropriate to post here.

We've recently started a bass fishing team at Weber State University and have already sent one team to Lake Havasu that placed 7th in the FLW College Fishing event. The top 12 teams that placed will advance to the 2014 FLW College Fishing Western Conference Invitational.

We're in the process of raising funds to help send more than 1 team to these tournaments and competitions. They are rather pricey and our budget from the University simply isn't enough to send more team members. We also have sponsorship packages if your company is interested in helping out. We pull boats to all these tournaments so a graphic on the boat or van can generate quite a bit of advertisement.

If you are in a position you'd like to donate to a cause that stays local you can see our promo and ways to donate here: http://loveutgiveut.razoo.com/story/Weber-State-University-Bass-Fishing-Team

Some of the team members will also be at the Sportsman's Expo this weekend helping the kids out at the fishing pond. We also have plans made to help with the youth community fisheries. We're trying to put back to the community and hope those that are willing and able will give back to us as a club. Thanks in advance!


----------

